# so, who's left?



## Funchy

Seems like a mass exodus and I am unsure what I am going to do.......

Who is hanging around to see what pans out? I will move across to the new site when they start it up but was wondering do I hang on here as well and continue to report my trips or do I abandon all hope here?


----------



## Daveyak

I reckon I'll stay until a better alternative appears. It would be a shame & a waste to totally lose all the info & contacts on here and KFDU is a bit sterile, just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Funchy

Yeah I am the same with KFDU. I am on active angler and that is a great site because of the blokes. I spend a fair bit of time on that. Sad state of affairs thats for sure


----------



## SharkNett

Not that I have ever been that active a poster but do read a lot. Sticking around at least until I find somewhere else to distract me from studying. On KFDU but not the same vibe.


----------



## Nikko

Im hangin around, got more to learn yet


----------



## AdrianK

I have to say, I was really impressed with the class shown by the KFDU administrator on the weekend. He made it clear to his forum, that anybody on there who chose to make derogatory or gleeful comments about AKFF during current events would be immediately suspended.
Was a real touch of class. Well done.


----------



## Funchy

AdrianK said:


> I have to say, I was really impressed with the class shown by the KFDU administrator on the weekend. He made it clear to his forum, that anybody on there who chose to make derogatory or gleeful comments about AKFF during current events would be immediately suspended.
> Was a real touch of class. Well done.


Whole heartedly agree with that Adrian. I read that and was very impressed.


----------



## mehi

AdrianK said:


> I have to say, I was really impressed with the class shown by the KFDU administrator on the weekend. He made it clear to his forum, that anybody on there who chose to make derogatory or gleeful comments about AKFF during current events would be immediately suspended.
> Was a real touch of class. Well done.


X2

Al. Biggles an absolute gentlemen


----------



## Dodge

mehi said:


> AdrianK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, I was really impressed with the class shown by the KFDU administrator on the weekend. He made it clear to his forum, that anybody on there who chose to make derogatory or gleeful comments about AKFF during current events would be immediately suspended.
> Was a real touch of class. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> 
> Al. Biggles an absolute gentlemen
Click to expand...

Being away I did not see the KFDU notice but it comes as no surprise, and echo mehi's response re Biggles


----------



## TheFishinMusician

X3.
Kfdu got it right.


----------



## Beekeeper

I'm still here Funchy... I'm so pissed off at the mods for their treatment of Trevor K1, that I couldn't join them in their new forum.

I'm not a Christian, but a true friend of one who dared to buck a system with moderators who needed their arses kickin' for daring to beat up on a Christian in Australia.

Shame on them!

I'll miss the friendly banter that came with the old AKFF mob, and hope that Trev can be re-installed as full member.

Where this forum will head in the future, I don't know, but I'll stay on until I find it heading places where I don't want to go... then, and only then, will I disappear from it's pages.

Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV

Trev aint no angel in this instance. If I had to endure what the volunteer moderators of this forum had to at the hands of this bloke, then he would have been banned long before any of this became an issue.

It appears as though your approach of shoot first and ask questions later is the better option in life, because being nice to Trev and making compromises just encouraged him to continue with his ridiculous behaviour.

Nobody has ever been banned from this forum for their religious beliefs. Trev is just one of a long list of others that have been banned for behaving badly, some might say, like a dickhead.

There are good atheists and bad atheists. There are good believers and bad believers. A c#nt is a c#nt and no god has ever changed that. - Ricky Gervais.


----------



## keza

Beekeeper said:


> I'm still here Funchy... I'm so pissed off at the mods for their treatment of Trevor K1, that I couldn't join them in their new forum.
> 
> I'm not a Christian, but a true friend of one who dared to buck a system with moderators who needed their arses kickin' for daring to beat up on a Christian in Australia.
> 
> Shame on them!
> 
> I'll miss the friendly banter that came with the old AKFF mob, and hope that Trev can be re-installed as full member.
> 
> Where this forum will head in the future, I don't know, but I'll stay on until I find it heading places where I don't want to go... then, and only then, will I disappear from it's pages.
> 
> Jimbo


You're not pissed off with how the mods treated K1, your are pissed off with how K1 told you the mods treated him.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=67602&p=732234#p732234


----------



## Dodge

Al [Biggles] is unable to acknowledge his appreciation for the kind words expressed earlier, and asked that I thank the posters on his behalf.


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Thanks dodge


----------



## mangajack

I think AKFF has been heading for an implosion for a while......it was getting very very clicky......not usually a good sign.
Maybe the forum will recover without the head clickers???


----------



## paulsod

If it wasn't for kayakone ( Trevor) I wouldn't have know this crap was going on, thanks Trevor.

Well I was never part of the sheep crowd so I will be staying and see what happens.

Now all I need to do is get my back fixed!

Cheers
Paul


----------



## bildad

I am a christian and stuck up for him when he got his initial ban, and when I corresponded to the mods I was well informed and shown that the ban wasn't about being a Christian, but rather continual posting in unrelated topics with Christian overtones, Posting of Christian material in wrong sections IE main, after many warnings about doing so.
I believe Trevor is a great bloke and his kayak related comments especially on safety invaluable.
2 things come to mind
1. Flogging a dead horse 
2. Casting your pearls before swine.
I like AKFF even going at it with Arch enemies like Kraley and Koich :lol: 
I can't say I have noticed any change except dare I say it I miss some of the people that went away.
I am on KFDU but hey that's all about fishing from Kayaks, :lol: 
I am staying but if someone directs me to where these others have gone I will try to join that as well.
AKFF was the first forum I ever joined and there is nothing else like it on the web, a place where you can call a dickhead a dickhead and don't have to be politically correct.


----------



## Dutchbloke

As it turns out Bildad, if you call a dickhead a dickhead they bitch and carry on.....like a dickhead.


----------



## spottymac

Count me in


----------



## mehi

My take on the matter (i have had a look at the other site) I'll be checking in on both

Ive worked for a company for the last 20 yrs, during that time I have implemented procedures and patterns not to mention
built 100's of jigs to better the business. Over time I've secured numerous contracts. Resulting in where the company stands 
today

So does that mean if my boss decides to sell the business(WHICH HE HAS EVERY RIGHT TO DO, HIS NAME'S ON THE PAPERWORK ),
Do I get the shits and set one up next door

I see this as the same same senario as what has happened with AKFF. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## missingdna

mehi said:


> My take on the matter (i have had a look at the other site) I'll be checking in on both
> 
> Ive worked for a company for the last 20 yrs, during that time I have implemented procedures and patterns not to mention
> built 100's of jigs to better the business. Over time I've secured numerous contracts. Resulting in where the company stands
> today
> 
> So does that mean if my boss decides to sell the business(WHICH HE HAS EVERY RIGHT TO DO, HIS NAME'S ON THE PAPERWORK ),
> Do I get the shits and set one up next door
> 
> I see this as the same same senario as what has happened with AKFF. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong


he may have had the right if his name is on the paperwork, but as you were an employee,drawing a wage then how could you complain.?
Now, if you had said you had volunteered your time and intellectual property, being told it was in the interests of the public and THEN had the boss sell the company (built upon your sweat and labours) for personal profit would you not be upset?


----------



## killer

I'm still here , I'm over there, I'm EVERYWHERE!!! .......LOOK BEHIND YOU!

Made you look didn't I :lol: .


----------



## goanywhere

I have been away on a kayaking trip down the Murray and just got back yesterday. Suehobieadventure mentioned the sale as she was helping me with the shuttle the day I started out.

I don't know what all the fuss is about with this sale. I don't want to buy into the tit-for-tat bitching that is always a part of this sort of thing, but what I do know is this:

1. A forum, as it grows, becomes a commercially valuable entity. (Think of how commercial ExplorOz has become over the years, it is now worth millions!)

2. Any commercially sale-able entity will most probably be sold to realise that value at some stage. This often happens when the time and effort to maintain and manage the site is too much for the original owner.

3. Anyone who posts on a forum like this one thinking that he has a commercial copyright to the content, without taking the appropriate legal steps to ensure this beforehand is being naive IMO. Legal action is always an option if there is a dispute over this.

4. There are many fishing and kayak fishing sites on the internet. They all have their positives and negatives. No site is going to be perfect, and if it is now, it won't be when I join it.

5. My experience on this forum has been overwhelmingly positive. I have got some fantastic advice, tips, do's and don'ts from many members here. I have read some absolute crap, and some amazing pearls of wisdom. Overall this community has been a key to taking up and enjoying the pass-time of kayak fishing. For that I am grateful, regardless of what happens now or in the future.

6. I will certainly check out the newly formed forum, but I will remain a member and visitor here regardless. (At least I won't start out with a TOW on a new site! :lol: )

Cheers all,
Steve.


----------



## Bludymick

Hi all 
Im still here. hanging in the background 
wondering WTF has happened

To all I want to say thanks for your advice, ideas and kindness.
I will stay around and hopefully be able to pass on the good advice others have provided to me.


----------



## Fid

I'm still lurking.


----------



## Zorba

me too !


----------



## Wombat280

Hi people I've been out bush for a few weeks ,WTF is going on and what started this shit fight . I'm not getting any adds or the like ,I have expressed over time my concerns over the removal of post on the basis that they didn't in the eyes of administrators state in the wording the word or words referring to Kayaks large bold letters ,let alone those that did get the brief chance to read them expressed thanks for the heads up. But that's life in the suburbs nit picking has become an art form for the narrow minded, they now have it as a University Major I believe and judging from what I hear we have a heap of honors graduates already out there .

If someone would be kind enough to give me a condensed version / overview of whats going on I would appreciate it before I decide what I may do in the future


----------



## fisher

Wombat280 said:


> If someone would be kind enough to give me a condensed version / overview of whats going on I would appreciate it before I decide what I may do in the future


My impression of the condensed version: Scott sold AKFF to a Canadian company (which draws an income from advertising on the site) without any consultation with members. Decision to sell was made easier through alleged threats of law suits based on discrimination, which turned into a major headache for mods. Some think the site was not Scott's to sell, and with a lack of consult many have left and have joined a newly created site. The new site has many of the old characters and is already a wealth of information.

Rightly or wrongly, thats my interpretation.

I'm only hanging around because some of the recent posts about who did what to who and when is mighty entertaining


----------



## Guest

fisher said:


> I'm only hanging around because some of the recent posts about who did what to who and when is mighty entertaining


I find it entertaining as well. There's some truth but a lot of unproven speculation. Some people blame the new owner, some blame the seller, some blame third parties. All back it up with reasoning. Some still here have a strong case of sour grapes and don't seem to want to contribute in a positive way, making it miserable for themselves and new members. Some seem to want to rule a line under the past and get on with it. All-in-all, there's lot's of interesting things going on. Making it more interesting, nobody seems to be moderating anything other than to protect historical data. Posts that should be deleted are there for all to read. This must be upsetting to some new members and (I think) would drive more away than it would attract. You'd think an astute owner would try to end it quickly by installing new moderators and administrators. Their problem must be finding someone with a lot of experience on the site willing to take over from the previous moderators and administrators who left en-masse to create a new site, taking most members with them. It's got more going for it than a soap opera and would make a great management case study.

AKFF still rates far higher on Google than alternatives, which are difficult to find using search terms those who don't know the names of discussion sites might use. Newbies who sign up looking for help don't deserve to be abandoned due to recent history. I plan to hang in and give the limited advice I can to newbies until the site shows signs of recovery or death.


----------



## AdrianK

OnceBitten said:


> fisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people blame the new owner, some blame the seller, some blame third parties.
Click to expand...

I think it was the poet M Jackson who said it best when he said, " Don't blame it on the sunshine. Don't blame it on the moonlight. Don't blame it on the good times..." Can't remember the rest.


----------



## Cuda

Yeah, things are a bit strange at present - the new overlords don't seem to be making much of an appearance - just sitting in the background removing links / references to the öther" new site, which I have joined btw :lol: 8) 
Whether the site sinks or swims will remain to be seen I guess ;-)


----------



## Guest

The new owner can't be blamed for anything. They just made a commercial decisions and either offered to buy or accepted an offer to sell. It's annoying they don't seem to be trying to give the site direction but their responses to questions all receive hostile response. It's not hard to understand their reluctance to say anything.

It would be good to see this site develop into something different to KFD? or they?kshed. Unless someone steps up and starts moderating and providing leadership soon AKFF seems doomed, new owners lose their investment capital and we lose an alternative chat site. Does anyone want to put their name forward as administrator or volunteer to be a moderator :twisted: :lol:

BTW, the change occurred as I was becoming bored with AKFF. My previous identity was cut off by the new owner. I am back in disguise.


----------



## oldyakka

Hi every one I don't get on this site much and don't know what's happened but from reading some of the comments I'm not sure if I should stay.

oldyakka


----------



## kayakone

oldyakka said:


> Hi every one I don't get on this site much and don't know what's happened but from reading some of the comments I'm not sure if I should stay.
> 
> oldyakka


To oldyakka and Oncebitten:

Stay if you like, or join 'the yak shed.' You'll get the same people there that cause trouble. You'll get to meet Kraley, for one. Many of them understandably felt their hard efforts over many years in helping other yakkers (especially newbies), hours and hours of trip reports and valuable information were sold out for a song. That is not the whole truth. Stay if you like, and learn still, or go and cop some of the shit like moderators breaking rules and doing what they like (to me).

Sure many contributed much, heaps, and felt they were 'sold out', but I feel there was an over reaction to the administrator's to decision to sell. It was his to sell. Many took great pains to delete their contributions, which IMO was a negative step for future kayak fishermen. There is another side to this story, which will be told at some stage no doubt.

Remember, there is a storehouse of knowledge in Wiki and Safety and other areas....go and explore.


----------



## kariba

Hi, Just a quick few words, I am in NZ and in a forum here as well which has plenty of advertising on it. People do not worry about it as some of the adverts are fishing shops as well, and can be of benefit to us. I personally think that it is a sign of the times, and forums could become vunerable to legal action if someone wished, sad. I personlly will stay, life will go on, so just enjoy, join the other forum as well if you want and have the best of both worlds. My opinion. Thanks.


----------



## riv

kariba said:


> Hi, Just a quick few words, I am in NZ and in a forum here as well which has plenty of advertising on it. People do not worry about it as some of the adverts are fishing shops as well, and can be of benefit to us. I personally think that it is a sign of the times, and forums could become vunerable to legal action if someone wished, sad. I personlly will stay, life will go on, so just enjoy, join the other forum as well if you want and have the best of both worlds. My opinion. Thanks.


MMMM seems fishy to me 5 months lurking then first post is in defense of the new over lords you don't work for a Canadian based IT company do you?


----------



## Evoids

I'm still hanging around. I'm at the new place as well as kfdu. Different communities that offer different things. Seems unfortunate that this forum fell apart as it was my favourite, now it seems a bit stagnant.


----------



## Dodge

kayakone said:


> Stay if you like, or join 'the yak shed.' You'll get the same people there that cause trouble. You'll get to meet Kraley, for one. Many of them understandably felt their hard efforts over many years in helping other yakkers (especially newbies), hours and hours of trip reports and valuable information were sold out for a song. That is not the whole truth. Stay if you like, and learn still, or go and cop some of the shit like moderators breaking rules and doing what they like (to me).
> 
> Sure many contributed much, heaps, and felt they were 'sold out', but I feel there was an over reaction to the administrator's to decision to sell. It was his to sell. Many took great pains to delete their contributions, which IMO was a negative step for future kayak fishermen. There is another side to this story, which will be told at some stage no doubt.
> 
> Remember, there is a storehouse of knowledge in Wiki and Safety and other areas....go and explore.


Such a sad post Trev after your comment in another topic on vilification, but it would seem at this point 520+ blokes are not sharing the same point of view.


----------



## Frocklizard

[


----------



## killer

Yep won't let it go so sad.


----------



## eagle4031

Beekeeper said:


> I'm still here Funchy... I'm so pissed off at the mods for their treatment of Trevor K1, that I couldn't join them in their new forum.
> 
> I'm not a Christian, but a true friend of one who dared to buck a system with moderators who needed their arses kickin' for daring to beat up on a Christian in Australia.
> 
> Shame on them!
> 
> I'll miss the friendly banter that came with the old AKFF mob, and hope that Trev can be re-installed as full member.
> 
> Where this forum will head in the future, I don't know, but I'll stay on until I find it heading places where I don't want to go... then, and only then, will I disappear from it's pages.
> 
> Jimbo


I have just come back - with current climate I am disturbed that christians are being persecuted. Does this mean atheists are the new religiuos fanatics. In other words if yiu dont believe in my beliefs, I.e. no god, you are wrong , weird eh


----------



## eagle4031

AKFF can easily go on 
we just keep posting and having fun


----------



## gonfission

Ok so having failed to find answers anywhere else if Dodge reckons trev and co bolloxed up the site that will do for me too. Religion in a kayak fishing site ffs what were you'se guys thinking. Check out the middle east religion isn''t doing them much good either.


----------



## Dodge

gonfission said:


> if Dodge reckons


No, was also surprised at the happening, but often a good house clean can be a benefit, with everyone having their own opinion.


----------



## HAWKEYE3

Have been out of circulation for a while so I was surprised at the ructions that ensued during this hiatus.

To me the site remains worthwhile and we need to focus on our core values, particularly respect for each other and mateship.

So I am staying.

Agree with Dodge, the cleanout is likely to be turned into a positive. My experience suggests perhaps the size of the membership became too large and thus unwieldy, particularly for a volunteer administration.

To those who departed the scene, I wish you well in your new endeavours and keep up the fishing.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Bludymick

I had no idea of what went down. Nor really do I care and I had hoped that people would move forward
But one thing I do care about is those who think they can try and dictate to others
Dictate about religion 
Dictate about no religion 
KAYAK FISHING IS WHAT THIS PAGE IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT

goodbye all
Moved on


----------



## Guest

Bludymick said:


> I had no idea of what went down. Nor really do I care and I had hoped that people would move forward
> But one thing I do care about is those who think they can try and dictate to others
> Dictate about religion
> Dictate about no religion
> KAYAK FISHING IS WHAT THIS PAGE IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT
> 
> goodbye all
> Moved on


That's a shame, mate.

Those who are here only to stir will eventually move on. I'm not ready to give in to a minority of d*heads, yet. Meanwhile, using the foes list does a good job silencing the crap (see my sig).


----------



## scarbynewby

.


----------



## kayakone

Bludymick said:


> KAYAK FISHING IS WHAT THIS PAGE IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT
> 
> goodbye all
> Moved on


What a shame Bludymick. You posted some good stuff, _but_, you are not quite correct in your assumptions. I posted an explanation of Easter in the 'Off Topic' subsection "Soapbox', where _anything_ can be discussed, subject to AUP. I was banned despite following the rules. It is plain and simple a ban on discussing Christian topics. Enjoy the shed....remember, the Massive says," ................ (equals, or maybe exceeds, the Gospel). So did Ozymandias (a few posts back in 'What I'm Listening to Now).

Scarbynewby, Oncebitten and HAWKEYE3. Hang in there guys. Go fishing and have some fun. I'll see you on the water sometime soon.


----------



## Gad

Déjà Poo: the feeling we`ve heard this sh!t before

ffs cupcake, move on with your life, your not a persecuted minority!


----------

